

Interesting Bridge, New Construction - savic
http://funpresident.com/2009/01/interesting-bridge-new-construction/
Leeuwarden Bridge in Dutch
======
MaysonL
See <http://jalopnik.com/photogallery/flyingbridge/> for more & more
informative, pictures.

